# Bill Wilson Carry pistol



## Jed Henson (Sep 28, 2010)

We just posted a review of the Wilson Combat Bill Wilson Carry gun. Author Paul Markel spoke with Wilson. Thought this was interesting:

"When I asked Wilson about his every day carry, he surprised me a bit by stating he actually has two. That is, the pistol he carries on daily basis depends on what his day has in store. Many of Wilson's days are consumed on his Texas property, the Circle WC Ranch. "I have my ranch gun and my away-from-the-ranch gun," he says. Both BWC pistols look nearly identical and their function is exactly the same, but they have slight variances in their makeup (see below)."

Different rear sights, apparently: adjustable rear on one, combat on the other.

He also shared his ammo choices:

"So what ammunition does Wilson carry in his personal defense pistols? He's been a fan of Barnes X bullets since they were introduced, and both pistols he showed me were loaded with these. The ranch gun is loaded with either 185-grain Barnes or 200-grain Hornady controlled expansion bullets because it may be needed to put down big game. The away gun contains 160-grain Barnes TAC X bullets. All the .45 ACP ammunition is loaded to +P velocities."

Here's the ranch gun:








And the away gun:









The full review is here: Handgun Review: the Wilson Combat Bill Wilson Carry | GunGunsGuns.net


----------

